# Outdoor Dwarf Caiman (Paleosuchus Palpebrosus) Enclosure Need Help



## Caiman-Chris (Sep 28, 2011)

I need help on what to build as an outdoor enclosure for a Dwarf Caiman that will be safe and provide enough warmth during UK winter months.

The DWA wants as a minimum 6foot by 6foot which I think is too small and intend on building 9foot by 7 or 8foot and 6.5foot in height but I have no idea what materials to use. I imagine I will need an outdoor construct and then the enclosure inside that but I don't know whether to go with a green house or shed and then build something out of breeze block inside it. 

Any help is appreciated as I am confused on what to go with. If you have pics of your outdoor enclosures that would be great.

many Thanks


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

your prob best asking in the DWA section in all honesty. 

I would not be keeping a caiman outside in the UK. I would be looking at converting either an indor block building or a room in the house. 

Jay


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm sure this wil get moved to the right area of the forum so here's my input.

You will need to construct a brick built building.

Line the inside with insulation.

You will need to ensure that when you errect the enclosure within the building, it has a sterile area, this means you are able to acces the room without coming into direct contact with the animal.

Not sure if its legislation but may well be a local authority requiremnet but I would certain have the building alarmed as a minimum, personally I would also install CCTV.

Theres much much more you will need to do regarding the enclosure but thats the type of thing you would require for an out door enclosure.

Rob.


----------



## Caiman-Chris (Sep 28, 2011)

Scales and Fangs said:


> I'm sure this wil get moved to the right area of the forum so here's my input.
> 
> You will need to construct a brick built building.
> 
> ...


Yes DWA specified that I should be able to enter the building before coming into direct contact, preferably with a window to not only observe the animal for my own pleasure but identify its location before just entering willy nilly.
I was thinking a block building and then a perimeter shed like fence going round for extra insulation and that extra barrier. CCTV would probably be the best bet my garden is already quite heavily guarded.

I appreciate your help and comments.


----------



## ArranP (Jan 12, 2008)

Caiman-Chris said:


> Yes DWA specified that I should be able to enter the building before coming into direct contact, preferably with a window to not only observe the animal for my own pleasure but identify its location before just entering willy nilly.
> I was thinking a block building and then a perimeter shed like fence going round for extra insulation and that extra barrier. CCTV would probably be the best bet my *garden is already quite heavily guarded.*
> 
> I appreciate your help and comments.


No sheeet if you have a pet croc! :lol2:


----------

